# 642 whp @ 26 psi



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

642 whp, 504 lb/ft... Only 26 psi, still stock head, still stock cams. We did put a diff in, though. We just decided to stop there, for no good reason... there is so much left in it.
Back to the track on Saturday.
I'll try to get the graphs up tonight.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Your sick.
You going to NOPI this weekend?


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

that is awesome. great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

Man, now that's impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Your sick.
You going to NOPI this weekend?

We'll be there Saturday for sure. 
Probably won't let us come back for Sunday







Only a 6 point in there right now.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Man, now that's impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

second that!!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_.
We'll be there Saturday for sure. 
Probably won't let us come back for Sunday







Only a 6 point in there right now.

so your forecasting a single digit run????
congrats if you do!!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (TURBOPHIL)*









rpm pickup was acting wierd, i think the ground had fallen off during the pull, so no RPM. It's making full boost at 5500, rev limiter is set to 7300. It still pretty rich up top, like 10.9, once that gets tuned out, it shouldn't roll over as much. Cams should help too.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Lookin good billy.... Enjoying the E11? What diff, gears, and axles are in that thing these days. I know you said you put a diff in it but not sure which one. 

Thats funny about the ground... The ground on our dyno if you hook it up it stops reading rpm, so we always just clamp it to a hose or something rubber. Maybe our cable has a short inside or something. 


_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 4:03 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

very nice. you get 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

hey, that says 644 whp








totally awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Lookin good billy.... Enjoying the E11? What diff, gears, and axles are in that thing these days. I know you said you put a diff in it but not sure which one. 

Thats funny about the ground... The ground on our dyno if you hook it up it stops reading rpm, so we always just clamp it to a hose or something rubber. Maybe our cable has a short inside or something. 


It is running a 3.67 now, with o2J gears and a peloquin diff. we also ditched the Rota RBs in favor of some 13x8 Keizers. The keizers with tires weigh about the same as the RBs with no tires. I think it'll go 10.70s at 19 psi now, with the new fnal and the lighter wheels. Also, it'll be nice to really be able to get some heat into the tires now that we aren't worried about blowing up the diff.
E11 is great. I still use the old 2D maps for tuning, though







But the datalogging and being able to go over the maps in 3D makes makes a huge difference. 
Seems like the rpm pick up is always messed up on this thing, but it was our fault this time. The clip popped off and got into the serpentine belt... whoops.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
It is running a 3.67 now, with o2J gears and a peloquin diff. we also ditched the Rota RBs in favor of some 13x8 Keizers. The keizers with tires weigh about the same as the RBs with no tires. I think it'll go 10.70s at 19 psi now, with the new fnal and the lighter wheels. Also, it'll be nice to really be able to get some heat into the tires now that we aren't worried about blowing up the diff.
E11 is great. I still use the old 2D maps for tuning, though







But the datalogging and being able to go over the maps in 3D makes makes a huge difference. 
Seems like the rpm pick up is always messed up on this thing, but it was our fault this time. The clip popped off and got into the serpentine belt... whoops.

Yes I just use the 3D map for finding little holes and finding stuff you KNOW doesn't make sense- really makes the car feel better on the street. 
Stock axles still? I'm still just rocking a set of 100mm empi's from good old worldpac.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Good job!We are dynoig a VR6 with a GT40R tomorrow,and hoping for 500 whp,so 600+ is like


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
Stock axles still? I'm still just rocking a set of 100mm empi's from good old worldpac. 

Yup, still stock axles. We finally had one break on us on a 1-2 shift. Stuck another one in from my 91 GLI. That was the day before the 10.9 pass. I launch pretty easy, and i always lift when I shift, helps keep the driveline together. Crazy to think about running this thing on 15 year old axles.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Pics?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

hey billy, if your looking for a set of axles, i have some dss stage 3's for sale. they are 4 lug and have the 100mm hubs. i used them on my mk2 vr turbo. they come with arp studs pressed in already. i used them for maybe 15 passes and 2000 miles max. let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, you guys are making some sick power on the stock head. also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making that power on stock gears. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6chris at 11:42 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Pics?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_hey billy, if your looking for a set of axles, i have some dss stage 3's for sale.

tempting... shoot me a PM, let me know what you want for them. I am kind of afraid to drop money on axles, at this point. if we break stock ones, it's no big deal to put another stock one in. But if we break $500 axle... that'll suck.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

gratz.
so whats next on the master plan?


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

wow.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (Thatcher)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill be joining ya soon in the 600 club


















_Modified by MK123GTi at 10:09 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_gratz.
so whats next on the master plan?

Let's see if she'll get down the track in one piece... that is next


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_so your forecasting a single digit run????
congrats if you do!!

nah, not this time out... once we trap over 135, we are done. Won't take much to do that.
After this event, it's going to the chassis guy, going to get the right cage in it and build the scatter shield.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Loving your fuel and Coil system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. We tried to do everything right this time around.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Loving your fuel and Coil system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Thanks man. We tried to do everything right this time around.

Anything different in the set up between now and what you did last year April (2006)


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Anything different in the set up between now and what you did last year April (2006)


lots... We were on an E6K with 24V ignition coils, 720s, 7.8ish:1 CR, BVH, stock cams... That number was actually at 35 psi. At the time, I thought the cams were the big restriction. Guess it was more to do with the unported kinetic manifold and the low compression than anything else. Now, the manifold is ported to a true T4, compression is up to 9.5:1(9:1 Mk3 Ross pistons and a Mk4 gasket), running an E11 with LS1 coils, 1000cc injectors... and the tuning is probably better now. We were on the dyno all night to get those old numbers, chasing a fuel flow problem that eventually led to putting a new pump in and starting over.
The biggest difference is the compression, no doubt about it.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Low compression sucks, my super low compression 20v wouldn't make squat for power. 
I can't wait to get my new 10:1 motor assembled.


----------



## sifford77 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (sifford77)*

What is the deal with the BHV head is it better then the the others from earlier engines (AAA).
What kind of fuel and what kind of max timing with that kind of compression?
I run 7.8 comp and am thinking of getting rid of the thick headgasket, but I never run race gas.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (ForsFedRado)*

BVH... big valve head... not sure what a BHV head is... we are running a stock Mk4 head, ony because we had one lying around. maybe it is better than the stock Mk3 head, but my best guess is that they are identicle.
9:5:1 might not make you to happy with a car that never sees race gas. I feel like i am being pretty conservative with the timing, on C16, running 26 peak and 21 or 22 at peak torque.
BTW, props for building what i have always wanted to. About time sombody built a proper RWD setup... that thing must be a blast.










_Modified by 1.BillyT at 11:17 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

Hubs are 4 or 5 lug?


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_










That is THE doomsday sleeper!







Jeebus Chritmas, 600+ in a mk2 is totally nuts.
Garth


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

Good stuff from the NTX group.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (yellowslc)*

wow!







sweet numbers Billy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

BVH got it now.... Bet they are the same, mk 3 and mk4
Thanks, It's a ball to drive. I need to get it tunned on some 
higher boost levels and see if it can make 550+, like you monster 







and see what I got on my hand then. I'm hoping to get it to
the track soon.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_BVH got it now.... Bet they are the same, mk 3 and mk4
Thanks, It's a ball to drive. I need to get it tunned on some 
higher boost levels and see if it can make 550+, like you monster 







and see what I got on my hand then. I'm hoping to get it to
the track soon. 

should hook up nasty too...









_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Hubs are 4 or 5 lug?

4 lug, Mk3 2.0 brakes so we can run 13s.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

WOW








I assume you replaced the head and rod bolts w/ ARP?
stock rods?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
should hook up nasty too...








4 lug, Mk3 2.0 brakes so we can run 13s.


You get 13s over mk3 brakes? didn't think the rotors were small enough? or are you running them with a small offset?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_WOW








I assume you replaced the head and rod bolts w/ ARP?
stock rods?

Bottom end is completely built, ARP everywhere.
We took the brakes off a 96 Jetta in the parking lot bolted them on the car and put the 13s on. The offset on the RBs was 4, it's about 15 on the new wheels.


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

Keep the updates coming Billy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

what size of injector you use on this setup


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*

1000s


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

any recent drag racing... curious to know how this thing's doing...


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3120585

[email protected]


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

First off great #'s... 








Car looks stunning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charmcitydub (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

wow


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 642 whp @ 26 psi (1.BillyT)*

holy crap nice numbers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks the motivation!


----------

